# What do you do with Icy windows?



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Are you a scraper?

Are you a "sit in the car and wait" type?

Do you spray de-icer?

Do you pour warm (not boiling!) water over the windows?

I've been a warm water pourer for as long as I can remember. It's so quick and unless it's below -5 outside it rarely refreezes so a quick pour from an old 2ltr bottle filled up with warm tap water and you're away.

But I'm wondering if there's a better way now I've got more into keeping the car looking nice. By that I mean that using tap water means you can end up with watermarks all down the doors, which then look annoying until you wash the car again.

Maybe I'm being too fussy and picky - but just wondered what you all do to remove the ice from your car windows.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Fill a ziploc bag with warm water, slowly "wipe" the bag along the windscreen, no splashes, no marks and done quite quickly


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I scrape them mate.

Neighbour is a leave the car running for 10 minutes and go back inside the house person.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

virgiltracey said:


> Fill a ziploc bag with warm water, slowly "wipe" the bag along the windscreen, no splashes, no marks and done quite quickly


Don't know why I didn't think of that! :lol:

That's brilliant. I'll give that a try.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

vsideboy said:


> I scrape them mate.
> 
> Neighbour is a leave the car running for 10 minutes and go back inside the house person.


I used to scrape until I started using warm water.

That said, this morning it caught me by surprise and I ended up just leaving it running with the wipers on - but the inside needed to de-mist anyway so I just sat there because I couldn't be arsed to go back in and get warm water


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Use a coating on the screen, if it's iced up tends to be far less/thick as the water doesn't accumulate as much before freezing. I'll usually put the engine on (with me by the car and steering lock on etc) and start to scrape with a Swedish Ice Scraper, good bit of kit.

If it's really, really cold/thick ice anticipated and it's not blowing a gale I usually stick a piece of cardboard under the wipers and stops any ice forming. Your car just looks like it's been abandoned


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Used to scrape and had to use a de-icer as the previous car had frameless doors, so if they don’t drop, couldn’t get in. 

Found the best 2 I liked - both of which are spray, not aerosol, AG de-icer and Nornfest. Both worked very well and didn’t freeze the inside up. 

New car - get in, push button for heated windscreen, de-ice side windows and away -> well, that’s the plan, but not had any ice yet since I picked the car up...


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Defy you to stare at your screen Andy and not see anything other than the heating elements 

I'm just jealous.


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

Car is garaged, no issues.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I make 2 tiny peep holes on the windscreen because I’m far too important and busy.

I drive a large Zee German knobmobile and need to run poor Tabitha to school 300 yards down the road.

I just expect everyone to get out of my way.

:thumb:


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

MDC250 said:


> Use a coating on the screen, if it's iced up tends to be far less/thick as the water doesn't accumulate as much before freezing. I'll usually put the engine on (with me by the car and steering lock on etc) and start to scrape with a Swedish Ice Scraper, good bit of kit.
> 
> If it's really, really cold/thick ice anticipated and it's not blowing a gale I usually stick a piece of cardboard under the wipers and stops any ice forming. Your car just looks like it's been abandoned


I just had a quick google at "Swedish Ice Scraper". Might be something cheap for one of the kids to get me for Christmas. Not cheap for a scraper, but you know what I mean. They do look quite good


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Used to scrape and had to use a de-icer as the previous car had frameless doors, so if they don't drop, couldn't get in.
> 
> Found the best 2 I liked - both of which are spray, not aerosol, AG de-icer and Nornfest. Both worked very well and didn't freeze the inside up.
> 
> New car - get in, push button for heated windscreen, de-ice side windows and away -> well, that's the plan, but not had any ice yet since I picked the car up...


My Mondeo was great for that, can't beat a Ford's heated screen. I had one in my 1989 XR3i too


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I make 2 tiny peep holes on the windscreen because I'm far too important and busy.
> 
> I drive a large Zee German knobmobile and need to run poor Tabitha to school 300 yards down the road.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:

Plenty of those types around here..... madness!


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

I use an ice plane twin, works really well (although I do like the look of that Swedish Ice Scraper, especially as I drive a Volvo, lol).


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I sit in my living room with a nice cup of tea and with the marvel of app technology pre heat the car and defrost the windows.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

fatdazza said:


> I sit in my living room with a nice cup of tea and with the marvel of app technology pre heat the car and defrost the windows.


Same, isn't climatisation a wonderful thing.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> Used to scrape and had to use a de-icer as the previous car had frameless doors, so if they don't drop, couldn't get in.
> 
> Found the best 2 I liked - both of which are spray, not aerosol, AG de-icer and Nornfest. Both worked very well and didn't freeze the inside up.
> 
> New car - get in, push button for heated windscreen, de-ice side windows and away -> well, that's the plan, but not had any ice yet since I picked the car up...


Heat a tea towel up in the microwaves and hold it against the window, that solves the issues of frameless windows :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

MDC250 said:


> Use a coating on the screen, if it's iced up tends to be far less/thick as the water doesn't accumulate as much before freezing. I'll usually put the engine on (with me by the car and steering lock on etc) and start to scrape with a Swedish Ice Scraper, good bit of kit.
> 
> If it's really, really cold/thick ice anticipated and it's not blowing a gale I usually stick a piece of cardboard under the wipers and stops any ice forming. Your car just looks like it's been abandoned


Swedish Ice Scraper looks good, so just ordered one to give it a go, plus free delivery which was nice.

Thanks for the heads up, MDC


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

When using tap water, the water from the cold tap is still warmer and will melt the ice.

I don't know what the temperature difference needs to be to "shock" the screen and cause it to crack.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> I make 2 tiny peep holes on the windscreen because I'm far too important and busy.
> 
> I drive a large Zee German knobmobile and need to run poor Tabitha to school 300 yards down the road.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

before nightfall and car freezes over, get yourself a potato, cut it in half and smear over the windscreen. this will stop the windscreen icing over. It's an old wife's tale.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

So in the morning you have frozen oven chips :lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

For those of you without remote heating and defrosting, you could do what I used to do and send the wife out to start the car and sit in it until it warms up and defrosts. :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Once I got remote heating and defrosting I could then send the wife packing....


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> When using tap water, the water from the cold tap is still warmer and will melt the ice.
> 
> I don't know what the temperature difference needs to be to "shock" the screen and cause it to crack.


I've possibly been lucky but have never cracked a screen using warm tap water. I don't' run it until it's fully hot though and most certainly wouldn't ever use the water from the kettle!


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> I sit in my living room with a nice cup of tea and with the marvel of app technology pre heat the car and defrost the windows.


I'm not posh enough for that yet :lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

See my alternative solution....


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> See my alternative solution....


:lol:

Yeah I saw that, not sure that would be productive.....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> So in the morning you have frozen oven chips :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Once I got remote heating and defrosting I could then send the wife packing....


:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> I sit in my living room with a nice cup of tea and with the marvel of app technology pre heat the car and defrost the windows.


Don't want to burst your technology bubble, but my E34 had pre-heat back in 1996....no fancy "app" required  :wave::wave:

I wouldn't be shocked to learn some of the Nordic manufacturers had it before then too..

Even alarms back in the early 2000's allowed you to remote start your car...

Good that others are catching up EVentually though... 

:thumb:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Picking up on The Cueball above...

My 18 year old Rover 75 has a thing called a Fuel Burning Heater made by Webasto. 

With some modern gubbins I send a text to turn it on. This then starts to warm and circulate coolant around the engine. After about 10 minutes and all by itself it then turns on the car's interior heating system.

So I get into a warm, fully defrosted car :thumb: .

Once the car's coolant reaches about 70 degrees it turns itself off.

I think there are several cars with something similar and quite a few trucks.

Andy.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I start the Volvo from the comfort of the kitchen table, it runs for 15 minutes, heating the car and the seats, clearing the screen in the process.

I then run it again for another 15 minutes (you can only start it remotely twice BTW) whilst I make my coffee - then just drive away.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Don't want to burst your technology bubble, but my E34 had pre-heat back in 1996....no fancy "app" required  :wave::wave:
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked to learn some of the Nordic manufacturers had it before then too..
> 
> ...


A fuel burning pre heater on a timer?.... Meh that was so 90s :lol:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Coops said:


> I start the Volvo from the comfort of the kitchen table, it runs for 15 minutes, heating the car and the seats, clearing the screen in the process.
> 
> I then run it again for another 15 minutes (you can only start it remotely twice BTW) whilst I make my coffee - then just drive away.


Is that 30 minutes with the engine just ticking over?


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Start the car up and leave it running for 10 minutes


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

https://www.toolstation.com/sip-fir...72FQA0DM2iB_h7ciM2vHKmc0MBIaBTzBoCcaoQAvD_BwE 5 mins with this


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a man so simply get the scraper out and then drive the car..... #properman


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Look at them as i drive away from my garage. not helpful i admit.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

No engine needs to be running with the lecky bmw. Just click the conditioning button on the fob or app and it turns the heater on.
Now, I just need somewhere to go in this damned lockdown!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Hot water bottle. Chuck it on dashboard while you have a cuppa in your warm house. Get in car and off you go, with water bottle on your lap to warm you through.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I pick up my phone turn the heating on then when I go out it’s all nice and toasty.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have screen wash diluted in a spay bottle or I usually just poor cool tap water down the windows, if it's really bad and I remember I put a screen cover on the night before. I keep a Pingi dehumidifier in the car to help stop condensation !

Chap up the road from me use to come out and poor a freshly boiled kettle of hot water down his windscreen, looked like a steam train coming out from his house. I wasn't there when the screen went but I was there when Autoglass were fitting his new one, he looked baffled. :lol:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Start the engine, get a cuppa in the house, after 10 minutes go outside unlock and open the gate and drive off. 
Never scraped a car for the last 30 years, causes to many scratches on the windscreen.
There will be always sand dust on your windscreen that you are rubbing around.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Warm water and a microfiber to dry and prevent refreeze.
If its obvious that it will freeze the night before and I remember, use microfiber to dry the screen b4 bed. It helps.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Is that 30 minutes with the engine just ticking over?


Yes, two bursts of 15 minutes. Sometimes one start is enough to clear the screens and warm it up.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Caledoniandream said:


> Start the engine, get a cuppa in the house, after 10 minutes go outside unlock and open the gate and drive off.
> Never scraped a car for the last 30 years, causes to many scratches on the windscreen.
> There will be always sand dust on your windscreen that you are rubbing around.


Agreed. I don't bother to scrape either.

Start the car, set up heating and ventilation controls, turn on heated seat and go back indoors. Within no time all the windows are clear and demisted and the seat and cabin is warmed.

If I was in a hurry I would use deicer spray but I rarely am.

Will do exactly the same once I have an electric car only it will be mains powered and defrost far faster as you have access to kilowatts of heat energy if required.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Caledoniandream said:


> Start the engine, get a cuppa in the house, after 10 minutes go outside unlock and open the gate and drive off.
> Never scraped a car for the last 30 years, causes to many scratches on the windscreen.
> There will be always sand dust on your windscreen that you are rubbing around.


Thats OK when your off the main Rd and you haven't got extinction rebellion smelly types living next door that dob on you but I've heard stories of the Police fining people for leaving the engine running. I know someone who lives in flats and got a warning following a complaint but it was an Impreza with an exhaust like a canon!.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Got a heated windscreen, brilliant on icey mornings

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

In garage. But if I have left it out on the rare occasions then warming water followed by an Aqua blade thingy.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

RS3 said:


> Thats OK when your off the main Rd and you haven't got extinction rebellion smelly types living next door that dob on you but I've heard stories of the Police fining people for leaving the engine running. I know someone who lives in flats and got a warning following a complaint but it was an Impreza with an exhaust like a canon!.


What is the difference between leaving the car with the engine running and being sat in it or not?

You can't drive off without having a clear (and mist free) windows and windscreen unless you enjoy the thought of mowing down a cyclist or something. Clearing the screen and windows takes time in virtually any vehicle I have been at the wheel of.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

ollienoclue said:


> What is the difference between leaving the car with the engine running and being sat in it or not?
> 
> You can't drive off without having a clear (and mist free) windows and windscreen unless you enjoy the thought of mowing down a cyclist or something. Clearing the screen and windows takes time in virtually any vehicle I have been at the wheel of.


There's little or no difference according to the law. You can get fined either way but then the law can be an ass!.
https://www.rac.co.uk/drive/advice/emissions/idling/


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

MDC250 said:


> Defy you to stare at your screen Andy and not see anything other than the heating elements
> 
> I'm just jealous.




To be fair, only seen them once in a certain light, seem to be very slim and significantly better / smaller / slimmer that wife's older Fiesta that had a heated screen :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

SteveW said:


> My Mondeo was great for that, can't beat a Ford's heated screen. I had one in my 1989 XR3i too


Yes, I had an old mondo years back that had one and it was great, wife's older Fiesta had one too and I must admit, was jealous on a frosty morning...

New motor seem to be very slim and significantly better / smaller / slimmer that wife's older Fiesta that had a heated screen :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

muzzer said:


> Heat a tea towel up in the microwaves and hold it against the window, that solves the issues of frameless windows :thumb:


Thats a cracking idea - if I get another car with frameless windows, certainly one to try (i'll need to buy a microwave as well :lol::lol: )


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

SteveW said:


> Maybe I'm being too fussy and picky - but just wondered what you all do to remove the ice from your car windows.


Generally kick the other half out of bed 'Oi, my car needs defrosting'


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Naddy37 said:


> Generally kick the other half out of bed 'Oi, my car needs defrosting'


Domestic abuse works both ways. 😞


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> . I keep a Pingi dehumidifier in the car to help stop condensation !


I have one of those too.

I have a windscreen cover for the nights where I think it will be icy cold. Works great but then I get into the car, start the engine and the windscreen suddenly mists up. So then I wait for it to demist before driving off.

I've tried the carchem deicer which on several occasions caused the inside surface of the windscreen to ice up.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Is that 30 minutes with the engine just ticking over?


Sure sounds like it to me.

Have to hold your breath getting to the car due to the 30 minutes worth of pollution surrounding the car.


----------

